# Model and Year differences



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

I've had a 98 Sentra GXE since february. I've looked around for different after market parts for it and I've noticed that the parts are up to 97 only.

What is the differnces between a 97 and a 98 sentra?

Also, I know nothing about the 200sx. How do they differ from sentras? I've seen them on the road and they don't look very different at all.

Thanks in advance


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

*list........*

front and rear bumpers.....
front headlights and grill..
tailights..
black outside mirrors.....
white-face gauges......
standard sway bar......
no chrome around windows....
bigger clarion head unit...
interior trim available......
wheels with caps....
something i missed, let me know.....


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

*200 sx se /se-r*

Can someone help me out on the difference between the '97 200 SX SE's and SE-R's? What is the difference besides horsepower/engine size? Differneces like in appearance? I have a 200 SX which says 200 SX on the back left and SE on the back right, does anybody know if the SE-Rs say SE-R or just SE? Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## copperhead110 (May 12, 2002)

You might want to try posting a new thread w/ a different title.
As you can see I didn't get much response. 

BTW: I don't have a clue about the differences.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

okay here's more, se-r has more horsepower, rear disc brakes, abs, lowered ride height, very nice side skirts, leather wrapped shift knob, and steering wheel, anything i miss?? let me know.....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

uh, also foglights, if you don't have any, moonroof, rear trunk trim, different grab handles on the ceiling, cd/tape and radio......


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i dont think it was listed....sentra is 4 door, 200sx is 2 door


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

ok, because mine has all the things you mentioned and is a stick. i'm not sure on whether its an se or se-r because on the back it just says 200 sx then se, no r. i have heard that the se's only come in automatic and se-r's only in manual?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yours is an SE. Both SEs and SE-Rs were available with a 5-speed or an automagic. The best way to tell what yours is is by looking under the hood. If your engine looks like this:








you have an SE. Otherwise, you've got an SE-R, powered by the infamous SR20DE.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you can also check the rear if you have disc brakes and those very nice sideskirts.........disc=se-r or sentra se, drums=se or any other sentra.....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

is that a b13 engine bay?? looks nice with the red and silver thing going on.....where's the mandatory upper strut tower bar though??and is that a custom piping matched to a dragon, correct me if i am wrong, filter???


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

AZkicker, does your SE-R say SE-R on the back of the car? Or is it just 200 SX on the back left and SE on the back right? How much would a supercharge do you guys think would cost for say 50 horsepower more? Mine seems to run out of power on quick acceleration when the AC or heater is on..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *is that a b13 engine bay?? looks nice with the red and silver thing going on.....where's the mandatory upper strut tower bar though??and is that a custom piping matched to a dragon, correct me if i am wrong, filter??? *


Yes, that's the engine bay on my '94 E. I like the silver and red together, it looks high performance, even though it's not  . Strut bar is coming soon, and the piping is a Weapon-R Hyper intake mated to, you guessed it, a Dragon filter.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

*se/se-r*

Can someone with an 200 sx se-r tell me if it says se-r on the back right of their car or just se? Also, does anyone know if the 200 SX SE's have those circular white lights that are close to the ground on the front or that just with the se-r's? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

*adapting*

so with some of these special things that the SE-R has, can they be put on a '99 sentra gxe or other b14 for that matter? for instance, the rear disc breaks or the suspension, etc. i've seen the article for project 200sx on sideskirts, are these the same ones (that come on the SE-R) that can be adapted to the other models? thanks.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

akk51, Yes, it says se-r if its a se-r, obviously.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

DAMN
first, the SE-R says SE-R on the back... does it make any sense to just say SE????


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

The Sentra is the same chassis with two extra doors and the rear end lights are different. I know there are other differences but for the sake of swapping parts like the mirrors and door handles and sideskirts, that's all the information needed. As far as the sideskirts they differ slightly between years on the screw holes and where they screw into the chassis, so try to get sideskirts from the same year if you can. You can swap the rear brakes to disc, but since the drums and axle are all one piece, you need to get an SE-R rear axle and swap the whole thing out (I read this somewhere. Is this correct?)


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

i know, i know the se-r says ser. i'm just confused whether i have the 1.6 liter GA or the 2 liter. I have 15 inch aluminum wheels and heard SE-R's have them? Can someone help me? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> *okay here's more, se-r has more horsepower, rear disc brakes, abs, lowered ride height, very nice side skirts, leather wrapped shift knob, and steering wheel, anything i miss?? let me know..... *


Bigger engine (2.0 vs. 1.6)

By the way, not all SE-R's have ABS. My 96 doesn't have it, although it could have been had as an option.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: se/se-r*



akk51 said:


> *Can someone with an 200 sx se-r tell me if it says se-r on the back right of their car or just se? Also, does anyone know if the 200 SX SE's have those circular white lights that are close to the ground on the front or that just with the se-r's? Thanks *


Yes, my 96 200SX SE-R says "SE-R" on the top right corner of the trunk.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

one more thing, se-r has the sideskirts, also check the trunk if it has all the tim around it, if it doesn't, it's just an se......and if the 15's are 15x7's with 195/55r15's, it's an se.....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i meant trim inside the trunk, and 15x7's on 195/55r15=se-r and also the 4-wheel disc brakes....


----------

